# Trunk won't open after 2 shot relay.



## cBird (Jun 11, 2016)

After returning to my car with the trunk wide open too many times I decided to take the the internet and see if anything could be done. Turns out it's a common issue and the double shot relay is the remedy, you know the rest of the story, I'm sure.

Installing the new relay was easy enough however the trunk does not open anymore. Either from the switch outside the vehicle OR the fob.

I immediately placed the orginial mechanical relay back in place and surprise - it doesn't work either. I am a commercial/industrial electrician so I am able to confirm both relays are in working order, however I'm more a AC motor/control man myself. DC electronics aren't really my bag. I've decided to stop here before I go any further. 

I'm a little over my head and could use some guidance on where to start for troubleshooting/tear down.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Check fuse 16 in the instrument panel fuse block. I've seen defective aftermarket relays, and improper relay use open that fuse. What happens is differences in the internal layout of the 30,87,87a terminals between the two relays causes the fuse to have a direct path to ground when relay is installed.

It's also imperative to use proper relays in these fuse blocks. The use of a standard electromechanical relay in place of some of the solid state relay some of these cars are equipped with can cause massive harness damage.


----------



## cBird (Jun 11, 2016)

Good deal, thanks maven. I'll check that out when I get off work.

The double shot relay I purchased is a Casper brand which I was under the impression was the one GM was using to replace the mechanical relay that was installed from the factory. 

Do you happen to know the part number for the factory relay? The one I removed looked to be a generic 5 pole mechanical relay.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The GM 2shot relay part number is 19119267


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Again, please be careful with the relays in that fuse block. On of them is solid state and not mechanical, if you inadvertently install a standard mechanical relay in its place you have a direct short to ground on a circuit with a 100amp fuse. Disaster ensues.


----------



## cBird (Jun 11, 2016)

Maven, Solid advice regarding using the right relay. When I first observed the 3 relays on the top of the fuse block I immediately noticed one of them was not quite like the others. I think it was probably the shape and color of the relay that gave it away, not quite sure.. lol.

Joking aside, it did end up being the fuse. After replacing the fuse both the OEM and 2 shot relay work and function as intended.

Also, the part number you provided for the 2 shot is the model I had purchased. It does, in fact, have the word Casper written on it. It wasn't completely clear from your responses if you were aware of this.

Thank you! I really appreciate it bud, saved me a lot of time.

Edit: also sorry for the delay. Got busy with the holidays and all.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

heres the 2 shot I got


----------

